# Qld 23.12.12 Two PB's



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Had a bit of fun this morning with 2 new PB's as a result


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done Dave, particularly on the toga.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats mate, two prize fish there. I love togas, they really are a stunning looking fish.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks guys
its been nearly a year since I have seen a toga up close so its been a great day


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

2 fish to be proud of. A great owning on the water with 2 PB's. nice work.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Two beauties Dave. Good to see youre still waving the wand.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Well done, both look like nice size fish and both are species I'm yet to catch.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Pat
the wind has been getting up around 9am up here,it was a glass out at 6.30am this morning until 8am
so I was blessed .


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

It is said there are single moments in a person's life that can have a great impact on the way they look at life,well I had
one of those moments this morning.Even now 12 hours after the event I can still see the take as the fish engulfed
the fly as it started its journey back towards the yak.
The morning was clear and still with some heavy cloud on the mountain as I launched the yak and headed across the dam.
Inside of 20 minutes I had landed 2 legal Bass around the mid 30's and a couple more in the low 20's while trolling around. Guided
by some advice from the guru "Lantana" I headed to a small inlet in the reed beds and began casting the Dahlberg. Last trip here
had resulted in raising my Bass PB twice so I thought why not target Toga for a change,after all I had nothing to lose. The last few
outings with the fly had come up fruitless and I was suffering a slight crisis of faith but I resisted the urge to pull the spin rod loaded
with the popper.
I began to work around a small island of reeds and after a half dozen casts had drifted east to another inlet. Something made me
aim the cast at a lily near the reeds and as I began to retrieve the fly it was engulfed and all hell broke loose.
The fish took off literally and I was witness to a series of aerial leaps as it tried to rid itself of the fly followed by solid runs into the 
deeper water before once again punching out through the surface. For over ten minutes I gave and took line as I fought the fish
by hand rather than winding the reel before I was able to eventually lead the fish into what at the time seemed too small a net.
A couple of pics and a revival swim and the fish was released.
A gamut of emotions ran through me ranging from concern for the fish (would it recover OK) to euphoria to what the hell am I going
to do now to top this. After checking and re rigging the fly and leader I opted to carry on drifting along the bank casting for a bit.
Looking back on today's events I see what keeps me going. To catch a toga is special,to get it on fly and out of the yak,even more so for me
especially on a fly I have tied myself and to do it on my "home" water even more special and a special thanks to those whose patience and advice that I have
received.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Oh yeah!!! Fantastic toga with a nice solid bass thrown in to top of a great day


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow. I can feel the emotion Yakfly, that starry eyes gaze, the euphoria. Nice job on the fish and the write-up.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Dave

Great fishin'. Is that a C & R, or a feed?

trev


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

All c&R Trev


----------

